# PC stürzt ab - Maus geht noch wenige Sekunden



## cflachmann (31. März 2005)

Hallo,

ich komme mit einem merkwürdigen Problem nicht weiter:

Mein PC stürzt seit gestern immer ab, wenn ich Word öffne (ca. 30 Sek. später) oder sofort, wenn ich den Internet Explorer über das Desktop Icon öffne (Nicht jedoch wenn ich einen Link aus einer Email zum Öffnen verwende).

Doch nun das Merkwürdigste: Die Maus läßt sich noch etwa 10 - 30 Sek. bewegen bevor sie auch einfriert - allerdings kann ich nichts anclicken, Strg, Alt + Entf. geht auch nicht mehr

Es bleibt dann nur noch den Computer abzuschalten.

Ich habe WIN 2000 Pro SP 3 und das läuft bereits seit über einem Jahr stabil. Folgende Änderungen habe ich in den letzten Tagen vor den Abstürzen vorgenommen:

1. Eine neue Wireless Tastatur / Maus von Logitech installiert
2. Firefox von 0.9 auf 1.0 abgedated

Ich habe folgendes Versucht, um das Problem zu lösen:

1. Alte Tastaur angeschlossen und Logitech Treiber deinstalliert
2. Firefox komplett installiert
3. AntiVir laufen lassen (nichts gefunden)
4. Ad-Aware laufen lassen
5. Microsoft Sicherheits Patches installiert
6. Auf Service-Pack 4 upgedated

Hat alles nichts genützt 

Hat jemand noch eine Idee? Bin für jeden Tip super dankbar!


----------



## Ultraflip (1. April 2005)

Wie alt ist dein letzter Wiederherstellungspunkt? Ich vermute es liegt an dem Logitech Treiber ... die Dinger sind einmalig ...

[Anekdote]
Bei uns in der Firma liefen mal mehrere Programme nicht, solange ein LogiTech Treiber installiert war ...
[/Anekdote]

Sicher die neueren Daten und benutz mal die Systemwiederherstellung ..

MfG
Ultraflip


----------



## cflachmann (1. April 2005)

Hallo Ultraflip,

Danke für die schnelle Antwort - ich habe die Logitech Treiber über Systemsteuerung/Software/Logitech Treiber deinstalliert. Meinst Du da könnte etwas zurückgeblieben sein 

Was meinst Du mit "Wiederherstellungspunkt"
und - entschuldige meine Naivität - wie geht eine Systemwiederherstellung?

Schöne Grüße 

Christian Flachmann


----------



## gorim (2. April 2005)

Hallo,

die Systemwiederherstellung gibt es bei Windows 2000 noch nicht, auch nichts vergleichbares. 

Du kannst mal in der Registry nach Logitech suchen lassen, besonders in HKLM\System\Currentcontrolset\services. Dort stehen alle installierten Treiber. Aber Vorsicht mit dem Löschen. Am besten vorher ein komplettes Backup (Image) der Systemplatte anlegen. 

bis dann
gorim


----------



## IAN (4. April 2005)

Spiel doch erst nochmals das Servicepack ein, vielleicht hat Logitech auch nur ein paar Windows .dll überschrieben.

IAN


----------



## cflachmann (13. April 2005)

Hallo und Vielen Dank für die Hinweise!

Ich habe alles (soweit ich mir das zugetraut habe) ausprobiert - leider ohne Erfolg. An das Löschen der Registry-Einträge habe ich mich nicht rangewagt: Folgende habe ich gefunden:







Ich weiß leider nicht, was ich dort löschen sollte?

Ich habe mir jetzt noch einen neueren Treiber bei Logitech runtergeladen und eingespielt. Im Ergebnis kamen  die Abstürze etwa zwei Tage lang erst nach 30 Minuten - jetzt ist jedoch wieder alles beim alten und der PC stürzt nach wenigen Sekunden IE oder Word ab!

Ich habe eine Mail an den Support von Logitech geschickt  - mal sehen was denen einfällt

Erstmal vielen Dank an alle hier  ....


----------

